# PSG: Mbappè ora decide tutto. Via Leo, poi Pochettino.



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola, che conferma le precedenti indiscrezioni, dopo il rinnovo di contratto col PSG, Mbappè gestirà praticamente tutto: allenatore, acquisti e formazione.Il primo a pagare sarà Leonardo, poi toccherà a Pochettino.

Mbappè come già riferito guadagnerà 120 mln alla firma e 50 mln all'anno per tre anni.

*Come riporta l'Equipe e diverse fonti francese, a Leonardo è stato comunicato l'esonero. Manca solo l'ufficialità.*


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola, che conferma le precedenti indiscrezioni, dopo il rinnovo di contratto col PSG, Mbappè gestirà praticamente tutto: allenatore, acquisti e formazione.Il primo a pagare sarà Leonardo, poi toccherà a Pochettino.
> 
> Mbappè come già riferito guadagnerà 120 mln alla firma e 50 mln all'anno per tre anni.


A parte la situazione tragicomica con Mbappe che si mette a fare il presidente plenipotenziario della stessa azienda che l'ha messo sotto contratto, quello che deve far riflettere é il secondo punto, relativo alle cifre.

Se le cifre sono vere significa che Mbappe si é fatto ricomprare dal PSG (e siamo a quota 400M sul cartellino), questa volta pero' il cartellino era in mano sua. Ah già, Mbappe adesso guadagna 22M, se si considerano i 50M del prossimo contratto triennale allora il PSG avrà investito 400M per il cartellino e 260M netti (si mette in tasca 380M eheh) che diventano oltre 500M con il regime fiscale Francese, il che significa che per godere delle prestazioni di Mbappe il PSG dovrà sborsare in totale quasi 1 miliardo! Non mi venite a dire che lo hanno rinnovato e che non sono come noi perché altrimenti lo fate apposta  , il calcio sta prendendo questa direzione.

Bah, in futuro cosa ci sarà? Contratti da 1 anno con il calciatore che cambia squadra in base alla migliore offerta (inclusa di bonus) e giocatori che cambiano 14 squadre in carriera. Alla fine ci avviciniamo sempre più al sistema Americano, e parafrasando l'avvocato "non si capisce mai se sono davanti o ci stanno doppiando".

Ok, questo ti fa 40 gol e 20 assist a stagione, ma siamo arrivati ad un punto di non ritorno. Il solo Mbappe costa come le altre 19 squadre di Ligue 1, e si grida allo scandalo quando si é voluto fare la Super League, salvo poi fare finta di niente di fronte ad una lega che non ha quasi neanche più la speranza prima di cominciare la stagione.


----------



## malos (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola, che conferma le precedenti indiscrezioni, dopo il rinnovo di contratto col PSG, Mbappè gestirà praticamente tutto: allenatore, acquisti e formazione.Il primo a pagare sarà Leonardo, poi toccherà a Pochettino.
> 
> Mbappè come già riferito guadagnerà 120 mln alla firma e 50 mln all'anno per tre anni.


Non posso credere sia vero, nel caso spero sfanculi Modigliani.


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola, che conferma le precedenti indiscrezioni, dopo il rinnovo di contratto col PSG, Mbappè gestirà praticamente tutto: allenatore, acquisti e formazione.Il primo a pagare sarà Leonardo, poi toccherà a Pochettino.
> 
> Mbappè come già riferito guadagnerà 120 mln alla firma e 50 mln all'anno per tre anni.


.


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola, che conferma le precedenti indiscrezioni, dopo il rinnovo di contratto col PSG, Mbappè gestirà praticamente tutto: allenatore, acquisti e formazione.Il primo a pagare sarà Leonardo, poi toccherà a Pochettino.
> 
> Mbappè come già riferito guadagnerà 120 mln alla firma e 50 mln all'anno per tre anni.


Ah, non avevo visto che c'era già il topic. 

Beh, l'addio di Leonardo è una mezza tragedia. Adesso hanno una chance di vincere la CL. 

Speriamo Mbappe ci faccia sognare facendo il mercato a caso


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola, che conferma le precedenti indiscrezioni, dopo il rinnovo di contratto col PSG, Mbappè gestirà praticamente tutto: allenatore, acquisti e formazione.Il primo a pagare sarà Leonardo, poi toccherà a Pochettino.
> 
> Mbappè come già riferito guadagnerà 120 mln alla firma e 50 mln all'anno per tre anni.


Ridicoli al psg lo sono sempre stati.
Ora fanno letteralmente pena. 

Il primo caso di giocatore ds.


Vuoi vedere che mbappe tiene navas e silura il modigliani?
Ahah 
Apoteosi.


----------



## Cantastorie (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola, che conferma le precedenti indiscrezioni, dopo il rinnovo di contratto col PSG, Mbappè gestirà praticamente tutto: allenatore, acquisti e formazione.Il primo a pagare sarà Leonardo, poi toccherà a Pochettino.
> 
> Mbappè come già riferito guadagnerà 120 mln alla firma e 50 mln all'anno per tre anni.


Poi qualcuno mi spiegherà come fanno a starci dentro con il Fair play finanziario.

Ah, giusto, per loro non è mai stato in vigore.

prima avevano il figlio di Platinì in azienda, adesso il presidente è la stecca di Ceferin


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ridicoli al psg lo sono sempre stati.
> Ora fanno letteralmente pena.
> 
> Il primo caso di giocatore ds.
> ...


Ti immagini


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Maggio 2022)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Poi qualcuno mi spiegherà come fanno a starci dentro con il Fair play finanziario.
> 
> Ah, giusto, per loro non è mai stato in vigore.
> 
> prima avevano il figlio di Platinì in azienda, adesso il presidente è la stecca di Ceferin


Ripetuto 1 milione di volte : 

loro con il Fpf sono a posto perché fanno la cosa più semplice del mondo, iniettano sponsor ( loro ) che aumentano il fatturato.


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola, che conferma le precedenti indiscrezioni, dopo il rinnovo di contratto col PSG, Mbappè gestirà praticamente tutto: allenatore, acquisti e formazione.Il primo a pagare sarà Leonardo, poi toccherà a Pochettino.
> 
> Mbappè come già riferito guadagnerà 120 mln alla firma e 50 mln all'anno per tre anni.


.


----------



## Igniorante (22 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ridicoli al psg lo sono sempre stati.
> Ora fanno letteralmente pena.
> 
> Il primo caso di giocatore ds.
> ...



Ahahah magari.
Nel caso, per mantenere il trend, dopo la ridicola squadra francese in cui gioca ce ne sarebbe un'altra in Italia pronta ad accoglierlo a braccia aperta.
Forse anche le medde nerazzurre, non me ne stupirei.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Maggio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ahahah magari.
> Nel caso, per mantenere il trend, dopo la ridicola squadra francese in cui gioca ce ne sarebbe un'altra in Italia pronta ad accoglierlo a braccia aperta.
> Forse anche le medde nerazzurre, non me ne stupirei.


Mi pare l'inter il nuovo portiere lo abbia già preso.

Alla juve invece modigliani ci arriverà. 
Questione solo di tempo, è scritto nelle stelle.


----------



## malos (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola, che conferma le precedenti indiscrezioni, dopo il rinnovo di contratto col PSG, Mbappè gestirà praticamente tutto: allenatore, acquisti e formazione.Il primo a pagare sarà Leonardo, poi toccherà a Pochettino.
> 
> Mbappè come già riferito guadagnerà 120 mln alla firma e 50 mln all'anno per tre anni.


Chissà come farà Leotardo ora a favorire le melme e a danneggiare noi.


----------



## kekkopot (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola, che conferma le precedenti indiscrezioni, dopo il rinnovo di contratto col PSG, Mbappè gestirà praticamente tutto: allenatore, acquisti e formazione.Il primo a pagare sarà Leonardo, poi toccherà a Pochettino.
> 
> Mbappè come già riferito guadagnerà 120 mln alla firma e 50 mln all'anno per tre anni.


L'addio di Leonardo sarà un campanello d'allarme per Pipparumma?


----------



## Rivera10 (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola, che conferma le precedenti indiscrezioni, dopo il rinnovo di contratto col PSG, Mbappè gestirà praticamente tutto: allenatore, acquisti e formazione.Il primo a pagare sarà Leonardo, poi toccherà a Pochettino.
> 
> Mbappè come già riferito guadagnerà 120 mln alla firma e 50 mln all'anno per tre anni.


Che società ridicola una società che si mette capo e piedi legati alla mercé dei desiderata di un giocatore...


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola, che conferma le precedenti indiscrezioni, dopo il rinnovo di contratto col PSG, Mbappè gestirà praticamente tutto: allenatore, acquisti e formazione.Il primo a pagare sarà Leonardo, poi toccherà a Pochettino.
> 
> Mbappè come già riferito guadagnerà 120 mln alla firma e 50 mln all'anno per tre anni.


Che vi avevo detto?
Ma del resto fare il DS alla Leonardo è capace chiunque..

Comunque direi che qua siamo alle comiche, PSG imbarazzante.. Se fossi un loro tifoso mi vergognerei, i grandi club ste pagliacciate non le fanno

Adesso do per scontato l'arrivo di Zidane come estremo tentativo x la CL..


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Maggio 2022)

facessero un campionato a parte per gli straricchi, perchè fossi francese mi annoierei a morte.


----------



## malos (22 Maggio 2022)

In ogni caso bravi i dirigenti del PSG che non perdono i giocatori a zero


----------



## Manchester2003!! (22 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ridicoli al psg lo sono sempre stati.
> Ora fanno letteralmente pena.
> 
> Il primo caso di giocatore ds.
> ...


Appena letto sul prifilo Instagram di Navas un post. Ha ufficializzato che continuera' la sua avventura a Parigi


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Maggio 2022)

Manchester2003!! ha scritto:


> Appena letto sul prifilo Instagram di Navas un post. Ha ufficializzato che continuera' la sua avventura a Parigi


Questa si che è una notizia. 
Quindi il modigliani lo appendono al louvre?


----------



## Goro (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola, che conferma le precedenti indiscrezioni, dopo il rinnovo di contratto col PSG, Mbappè gestirà praticamente tutto: allenatore, acquisti e formazione.Il primo a pagare sarà Leonardo, poi toccherà a Pochettino.
> 
> Mbappè come già riferito guadagnerà 120 mln alla firma e 50 mln all'anno per tre anni.


Più sono ricchi più sono odiati, come si fa a tifare un Mbappe


----------



## Cantastorie (22 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ripetuto 1 milione di volte :
> 
> loro con il Fpf sono a posto perché fanno la cosa più semplice del mondo, iniettano sponsor ( loro ) che aumentano il fatturato.


Però nell’ultima versione del FPF dovevano essere apportate norme per rendere questo giochetto più difficile.

però, se diventi l’amicone di Ceferin, magari le regole ti vengono cucite addosso


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ripetuto 1 milione di volte :
> 
> loro con il Fpf sono a posto perché fanno la cosa più semplice del mondo, iniettano sponsor ( loro ) che aumentano il fatturato.



Ma tu ci credi veramente a ciò che hai scritto?


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Maggio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma tu ci credi veramente a ciò che hai scritto?


È quello che fanno Bro, è così che funziona.
Se domani arriva uno sponsor da 500milioni annuì, spendiamo più di loro. 
Non lo dico io, le regole.


----------



## Rivera10 (22 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È quello che fanno Bro, è così che funziona.
> Se domani arriva uno sponsor da 500milioni annuì, spendiamo più di loro.
> Non lo dico io, le regole.


Le regole dicono che nessuno sponsor ti porta soldi infiniti da spendere sul mercato. C'è un rapporto tra soldi da sponsorizzazione e fatturato. Va bene che l' UEFA fa finta di non vedere per motivi politici ed economici ma altrettanto non possiamo fare noi.


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È quello che fanno Bro, è così che funziona.
> Se domani arriva uno sponsor da 500milioni annuì, spendiamo più di loro.
> Non lo dico io, le regole.


In realtà é falso, o meglio non é più vero da anni. La UEFA é effettivamente intervenuta contro l'auto sponsorizzazzione del PSG, impedendogli di fatto di andare avanti cosi, e questo gli ha adirittura fatto bene visto che hanno trovato uno sponsor esterno che gli da adirittura più soldi di prima. Comunque tu voglia pensarla, con Mbappe, Messi, Ramos e Neymar gli sponsor fanno letteralmente a botte 

Hanno raggiunto quel livello eh. Comunque i loro conti non sono per nulla in ordine, ci sono più punti oscuri e ci sono più violazioni che andranno verificate perlomeno da noi se non dalle autorità UEFA.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Maggio 2022)

Per Leotardo godo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Maggio 2022)

Io godo che fanno quello che gli pare e piace in Europa, così l'UEFA continua a rendersi sempre più ridicola (e non sono a favore della SuperLega eh). Anzi, avrei goduto di più se fossero stati veramente 100 milioni annui come qualche sito riportava ieri.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Maggio 2022)

Se licenzia Leotardo, Mbapperguson è gia un ds migliore di quest'ultimo


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola, che conferma le precedenti indiscrezioni, dopo il rinnovo di contratto col PSG, Mbappè gestirà praticamente tutto: allenatore, acquisti e formazione.Il primo a pagare sarà Leonardo, poi toccherà a Pochettino.
> 
> Mbappè come già riferito guadagnerà 120 mln alla firma e 50 mln all'anno per tre anni.
> 
> *Come riporta l'Equipe e diverse fonti francese, a Leonardo è stato comunicato l'esonero. Manca solo l'ufficialità.*


-


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Maggio 2022)

Questa vicenda sta raggiungendo vette di trash fino ad ora inesplorate ahaha


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È quello che fanno Bro, è così che funziona.
> Se domani arriva uno sponsor da 500milioni annuì, spendiamo più di loro.
> Non lo dico io, le regole.



Lo so cosa fanno eh. La domanda era rivolta al "tu credi veramente che sono in ordine?" dimmi tu dai. Lo sanno tutti che questi fanno ogni mafiata possibile per far ciò che vogliono e mi si viene a dire che sono in regola? In regola per finta si, in regola per davvero, no. 

Poi al Milan fanno le pulci per ogni baggianata. Ma dimmi tu, un presidente che è disposto a ricoprire d'oro Mbappe, secondo te non è capace di andare da Ceferin a sganciare qualche milione+villa in Sardegna da 500mq+escort gratis per tutto l'anno in cambio di poter fare ciò che vuole? 
Eddai.


----------



## galianivatene (22 Maggio 2022)

se la prima decisione di Mbappe versione napoleone è silurare Leotardo, hai visto mai che dietro questa follia c’è una logica che non vedevamo…? Che qualcuno ci abbia visto un geniale dirigente in erba?

Ovviamente scherzo


----------



## Blu71 (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola, che conferma le precedenti indiscrezioni, dopo il rinnovo di contratto col PSG, Mbappè gestirà praticamente tutto: allenatore, acquisti e formazione.Il primo a pagare sarà Leonardo, poi toccherà a Pochettino.
> 
> Mbappè come già riferito guadagnerà 120 mln alla firma e 50 mln all'anno per tre anni.
> 
> *Come riporta l'Equipe e diverse fonti francese, a Leonardo è stato comunicato l'esonero. Manca solo l'ufficialità.*



Deciderà pure chi vincerà la CL il prossimo anno?


----------

